# Looking for Feedback



## MerrimentEntertainment (Mar 5, 2018)

It's been hard trying to find a community for feedback and discussion for topics, like this. We beleive that there is a story that can be told behind every piece of music for the individual heart. What do you feel in this piece? What emotions are drawn? All kinds of feedback is welcomed! You can view this song at the link,


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MerrimentEntertainment said:


> It's been hard trying to find a community for feedback and discussion for topics, like this. We beleive that there is a story that can be told behind every piece of music for the individual heart. What do you feel in this piece? What emotions are drawn? All kinds of feedback is welcomed! You can view this song at the link,


When people have to register it's scars them ,so no can help, sorry.


----------

